# Hot flashes



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I hate them! I have been having them for 6 years and enough is enough already. I took Premarin for a while which really helped but the doc took that away because it caused a bad breast infection and my family history of heart attack and stroke is unbelievable. So here I sit, sweating, freezing, sweating, freezing. I have tried Estroven but it didn't help and Soy Isoflavin did help. Anyone else have any suggestions at all? I am so tired of this, I have between 10-20 hot flashes a day and wake up at night with them also.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Jen:Aren't those "warmies" just so much fun!! It's been like that for 10 years for me. I've used the Estraderm patches and they help just a little bit. I still have the intense flashes all day and all night. So far, nothing I've tried has helped much. I swear my face is permanently bright red with a sheen of perspiration. I can't even think of wearing anything fashionable so live in little cotton knit dresses, even in Winter.So, I can sympathize with you, big time, as I sit here typing with my little fan working overtime.Take care.Renee'


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi! What helps me is "evening primrose oil" ( pills) and also wild yam cream which is a natural progesterone that you rub on everyday.I am leary of synthetic hormones.Jeanne


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Jen, (and others)Could you tell me what age you were when you started getting the hot flashes? The reason I ask is because I could probably start menopause at any time, & I want to get as much information from real women as I can instead of all from books or articles. Also, I'm wondering if any of you are very active? I find that when I'm active & stay that way for a while, (treadmill, workout videso, etc.) my periods are lighter & shorter than if I'm not active. Maybe this would also work on menopausal symptoms?


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Nightsounds:I was 47 when the actual hot flashes started but I had been having peri-menopausal problems for about 5 years before the hot flashes started. I hadn't been that active due to some other health problems. Activity and exercise does help, if you can do it.Good luck.Take care.Renee'


----------



## 21122 (Jun 28, 2005)

Jen, I can relate. I've been having hot flushes (we call them flushes not flashes here) for 5 years now. I had a hysterectomy when I was 31 (total, ovaries and uterus) and had to take hrt from then on until I was 50. The hot flushes began six months later and they drive me nuts. Those and memory loss!I have found that they are worse at night, when I'm stressed, rushing, or if I am in a hot environment - hot room, middle of summer etc.I also was diagnosed with Fatty Liver about six months ago and have been trying to cope with reducing my liver enzymes via diet and exercise. When I read up on FL I found that it often produces the same symptoms as menopause and that quite often that is when it is first diagnosed. People can have it and not know it, and it does seem to produce many similar symptoms, including raised temperatures.Since I've been watching what I eat and doing more exercise, I've noticed that the amount of flushes I was getting during the day and during the night, have decreased significantly. This could be because it is winter time here, too, not so hot, but I rather think it has to do with my slight change in lifestyle.I also found that going back to doing yoga more regularly helped ... but then it would in my circumstances, because stress and rushing definitely caused more hot flushes than just about anything else.Horrible things though, aren't they!Janne


----------

